# Eishockey-Forum wurde zum Penner-Forum gehackt



## Derlage (13 Juli 2004)

Hallo Userinnen und User,

ich habe ein Problem. Es gibt im Internet ein Eishockey-Forum, dass in den letzten Tagen gehackt wurde. Das Forum ist von onetwomax. Sieht genauso aus wie dieses Forum. Wie kann man sich am Besten gegen den Übeltäter schützen. Es wäre echt klasse, wenn Ihr Uns weiterhelfen könntet...

Ich setze hier jetzt einen link zum EishockeyForum, der jedoch nicht als Werbung angesehen werden sollte. Ich möchte hier keine User werben oder sowas. Wir brauchen nur Rat. Aus Eishockey-Forum wurde das Penner-Forum gemacht. Es wurden User gelöscht. Jeden Tag was Neues. Momentan heisst es wieder Eishockey-Forum. Zwischenzeitlich aber wieder Mopped-Forum. Lasst Euch davon bitte nicht ablenken oder so. Ich meine es ernst, sonst würde ich euch nicht belästigen. Wir würden Uns sehr freuen, wenn hier jemand seine Meinung zu geben würden. Jeder Tip ist goldwert. Onetwomax unternimmt rein gar nichts. Jeder Anruf (auch wenn man nur Anbimmelt kostet schon ne Menge Geld...

Hier der Link:  
http://14467.forum.onetwomax.de/

Vielen Dank im Namen vieler Eishockey-Fans, die immer sportlich sind und es auch bleiben.


----------



## BenTigger (14 Juli 2004)

Na das schreit doch ganz eindeutig nach unserem KATZENHAI....

Kannst du die Ernsthaftigkeit  der Anfrage bestätigen?? dann werden wir sicher aktiv


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Juli 2004)

:lupe: 

Spur aufnehm ...


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Juli 2004)

Anfrage ist echt und überprüft.

DerLage:
Was ist denn wie passiert? 
Also: Welche Effekte kamen wie zu Stande? Hast du Log-Dateien, die irgendetwas protokolliert haben? Wieviele Admins hat das Forum? Sind deren PCs und Log-In-Angaben einigermaßen geschützt/sicher?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

Hallo Katzenhai.

Wir haben Dir den Vorgang schon einmal geschildert.


----------



## hockeyfoever (14 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Katzenhai.
> 
> Wir haben Dir den Vorgang schon einmal geschildert.



So nun habe ich mich auch eingeloggt. Sorry.


----------



## hockeyfoever (15 Juli 2004)

Die Logdateien können seid Tagen nicht eingesehen werden.
Folgende Fehlermeldung kommt:

Fehler:  Das Logging ist zur Zeit nicht vefügbar.  
Wie weiter?  Eine Seite zurück.
Auf die Startseite
Fehler an Webmaster schicken


----------



## hockeyfoever (15 Juli 2004)

Also ich schreibe es noch mal kurz und knapp auf: 
Am letzten Freitag bekam ich eine Telefonische Nachricht das mit dem Forum etwas nicht stimmt. Da ich im Büro leider auf meinen PC zwecks Reparatur verzichten musste konnte ich Abends ins Forum schauen. Ich war ziemlich erschrocken. 
Irgendein kleines Ar...... hatte gehackt. Nach und nach sah ich dann die Bescherung. 
Forumaussehen verändert (von Subsilver in Bionic), 
Forumname von: Das Eishockeyforum in Das Pennerforum, geändert,
User gelöscht (52), 
Zugangspasswörter bei Usern verändert (Frankieboy), 
Signaturen gefälscht, 
Profile geändert (Matze),
Beiträge gelöscht (Zache) usw.
Der Hacker hatte auch den Admin, also mich gelöscht. Er hat aber übersehen, das wir noch einen Admin hatten, meine Frau, Adminchen. 
Ach so, alle User hatten einen ordinären Avatar und in der Beschreibung des Forums stand: "Zitatanfang" A C H T U N G ! ! 
Das Eishockeyforum befindet sich im Moment in mysteriösen Umständen. 
Ist aber egal, denn Eishockey ist eh doof. "Zitatende"
Ich bin also hingegangen und habe das Passwort bei OneTwoMax geändert und habe OTM natürlich angeschrieben. Bekam dann von einem Adminhelfer den Tipp, sollte mich mal in den Chat loggen, da könnte man mal mit mir reden. Gesagt getan. 
Er konnte mir aber auch nicht helfen, weil er kaum Zugangsberechtigungen hat. Der Chef würde sich dann melden. 
Währenddessen wurde das Forum nochmal gehackt und geändert, diesmal wurde wieder das Aussehen geändert und der Name von: Das Pennerforum in das: Moppedforum geändert. 
Ich also wieder den Support angeschreiben und gleichzeitig mein Passwort geändert. 
Seit dem versuche ich nun den Support (so wie im Impressum angegeben) per Kontaktforumlar, per Telefon (0190 Nummer 1,24 Euro/Min.), per Fax (0180 Nummer 0,09 Eur/Min.) zu erreichen. Fehlanzeige. In der foreneigenen Community bekommt man auch nur saublöde Kommentare zurück.
Heute morgen wurde der von mir ins alte Forum gestellte Link, der zu dem neuen Forum führt, entfernt. Zeuge hierfür: RGW
Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit, wieder mein Zugangspasswort geändet auch die Zugangsemailadresse habe ich geändert. 
Mitlerweile habe ich das alte Aussehen wieder hergestellt. 
Leider sind alle vorgenommenen Veränderung durch den Scriptwechsel des Hackers, weg.


----------



## hockeyfoever (15 Juli 2004)

Irgendwann vor kurzem wurde auch Adminchen, verändert. Passwort geht nicht mehr, neuer Signatur: Bitte nicht böse auf Hacker sein.


----------



## Derlage (15 Juli 2004)

*Zum Thema*

So! Da bin ich wieder. Ich bin hier angemeldet und bleib es auch. Ich schreibe hier nur unter meinem Nick und distanziere mich von Gästen. Wofür habe ich mich sonst angemeldet?!? 

Zum Thema:

Wir sind kürzlich umgezogen. Von daher ist es kein Problem mehr. Klar, würde man Ihn gerne fassen. Wir würden alles drum geben. Unser Admin hat oben alles besser beschrieben. Er würde das alte Forum sicherlich noch beibehalten und Euch den Hacker zum Frass vorwerfen... 

Viele Grüsse! Schönen Donnerstag!

Thomas, Zache, oder wie man mich auch nennen mag...


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Juli 2004)

Meines Erachtens sind die entscheidenden Daten im Serverskript. Da muss man dran.

OneTwoMax sollte hieran auch ein Interesse haben, wenn deren Server nicht sicher ist. Blocken die weiter, könnte ja glatt der Eindurck entstehen, es sei seitens des Hosters selbst gehackt worden - ob denen dieser logische Schluss gefällt?

Vielleicht erreicht man den Inhaber auf anderem Wege noch, z.B. über seinen Namen und Google - da sind ja auch andere Nummern/Zugangswege angegeben ...

Hockeyfoever, das ist wohl dein Part.


----------



## C64doc (15 Juli 2004)

Ich halte nichts von diesen angelinkten Foren. An was scheitert es, daß ihr selber ein vernünftiges Board installiert ?.
Nehmt doch das Phpbb oder das WBB2, dann seit ihr auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Derlage (15 Juli 2004)

*Es geht weiter*

Im neuen kostenfreien Forum nimmt es seinen Lauf. Aber ich bin noch etwas vorsichtig. Da ist von einem Fehler die Rede...

Ich würde auch lieber wechseln und kann Woltlab empfehlen. Aber auf mich hört ja niemand. Und ich persönlich bin S-Mod in einem WoltLab. Ein zweites ist mir zuviel... 

Meine Anfrage geht ja nur in die Richtung  "Futter für Euch"...   Strikt nach dem Motto: "Hier bitte ein Hacker-Fasst Ihn Euch"

Viele Grüsse aus Ratingen!

Derlage


----------



## bahnrolli (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Eishockey-Forum wurde zum Penner-Forum gehackt*

Moin,

ich hänge das mal mit hier an, weil es thematisch reinpaßt (auch wenn ich in dem gehackten Forum nicht Mitglied bin und nur mitlese).

Dieses Mal  geht es etwas harmloses wie eine Gartenbahn bzw. ein Forum darüber (h**p://www.spassbahn.de) wo dann das hier erscheint:
h**p://img181.imageshack.us/img181/5120/spassbahnhackerpa2.png

Ist ein pHBB-Forum, wo wahrscheinlich (noch) nicht gepatcht worden ist und somit eine Lücke ausgenutzt wurde (Achtung - das ist meine stille Vermutung!).

Ist diese Gruppe (h**p://www.SpacielHackTeam.ORg - meine Suche in diesem Forum hatte leider nix gebracht) schon mal in Erscheinung getreten?

regnerische Grüße aus Waldau

bahnrolli


----------



## ClanMcLeod (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Eishockey-Forum wurde zum Penner-Forum gehackt*

Hallo,

auch ich habe ein Forum von phpBB. Die Version die ich nutze ist 2.0.21.

Nun habe ich dazu nochmals hier aus gegebenem Anlass einige Fragen, vielleicht kann mir dazu jemand helfen.

Ich könnte das Forum auf den neusten Stand der Version 2.0.22. bringen, habe aber Angst, das dabei Foren Inhalte verloren gehen.

Meine Fragen dazu sind:

1. Gibt es erfahrungswerte bei aktualisieren, das es eventuell Probleme gibt und oder geht das aktualisieren Problemlos?

2. In letzter Zeit habe ich Massig nervige Anmeldungen aus Russland Polen den USA wobei die Webadresse immer der selbige Inhalt ist, entweder Sex, Medikamente oder sogar Trojaner etc. Wie kann man sich schützen, dass die Fake Anmeldungen nicht sichtbar sind im Forum unter Mitgliederlisten.

Sollte diese Fragen hier nicht beantwortet werden können gebt mir Info an wem ich mich wenden kann.

Danke


----------



## katzenjens (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Eishockey-Forum wurde zum Penner-Forum gehackt*

Hallo,

wenn man das Update richtig macht, gehen keinerlei Daten verloren. Der Sprung vom 21 zum 22 ist recht klein, aber wichtig!

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## ClanMcLeod (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Eishockey-Forum wurde zum Penner-Forum gehackt*

Hallo Katzenjens

danke für Deine Infos. Da ich in Sachen programmierung etwas hinter dem Mond wohne die Frage, wie packe ich die alten Daten in das neue Updtae?

Nimms mir nicht übel, aber ich weiss es echt nicht.

Danke Mc Leod


----------



## BenTigger (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: Eishockey-Forum wurde zum Penner-Forum gehackt*

Normalerweise stehen die Daten z.B. in einer Datenbank. Beim Update wird nicht die Datenbank upgedated, sondern das Programm, das die Datenbank ausliest.

Dann wiederum kann es Programmänderungen geben, die eine Erweiterung der Datenbank besitzen. Doch vernünftige Updates erweitern entweder die Datenbank oder legen eine neue Datenbank an und starten ein Tool, das mit dem Update mitgeliefert wird, welches die alte Datenbank ausliest und in die Daten dann in die neue Datenbank einträgt. 

Wie es genau bei deinem Programm geht, tja da sagt man üblicherweise: RTFM
(Read the fucking Manual) auf deutsch: lies mal die Gebrauchsanweisung.


----------

